# window pop-ups at startup



## parvez9988 (Sep 19, 2008)

hi Iam using a windows2003 and at the start up I get a popup.what that mean,is my system hacked???????.Can I delete oobe folder form windows and from regedit.(pls find the attachment)


----------

